# Cubetastic Web Timer - with TNoodle scrambles!



## Cubetastic5 (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello, everyone! I've been working on a new timer for some time now, and now it's ready. It's called cubetastic timer, and has a lot of features! Website link: cubetastic

First off, it's a PWA, which means you can add it to your homescreen and use it like an app (even while offline) _without going to the play/app store / software center!_ It's cross platform, and works on both mobile and desktop. For instructions on installing the PWA on your device, click here: https://cubetastic.herokuapp.com/installpwa. (Note: Apple has introduced PWA support only very recently, so it might not be as perfect as on Android/Desktop!)
The main features of this timer are:

It uses TNoodle scrambles.
It uses indexed DB for storing your solves if you're signed out, and if you're signed in to an account, it stores them in a server, so you can access your solves across all devices! You just need to sign in to the same account, and your times will automatically sync.
You can seperate your solves into sessions, and rename the sessions the way you want.
It saves the date and time of your solves
Analyze best, worst, and current averages & singles.
View a graph of your solves to see how you're improving

Find the average of virtually any number of solves
Scrambles are supported for almost all the WCA puzzles.
Follows Material Design.
High level of customization - you can make it look the way you want!
Inspection is in Beta now, so it is disabled by default. To enable it, go to the settings menu. (Note: there might be bugs, as it is still in Beta). Please inform me of any bugs you find, in the "contact me" page of the website!
 However, please note that the TNoodle scrambles for bigger puzzles like 4x4, 5x5, etc can take some time to generate. If you have any queries, or feature request, or feedback, please tell me over here, or in the "contact me" page of the website. Here are some images in different browsers:

Google Chrome (Linux, added to homescreen), with custom background image and inbuilt Transparent theme, customized to have white text:






Firefox Quantum (on Linux), with inbuilt Gray Wisp theme:




Safari (iOS, added to homescreen), with custom background image:


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jun 2, 2018)

the main question is, can it support stackmat, or will it become integrated in the future? otherwise, it looks pretty neat. well done! I might use it if stackmat is supported.


----------



## jfly (Jun 6, 2018)

Nice! I'm excited to see a timer using TNoodle =) Did you consider using WCA OAuth (https://github.com/thewca/worldcubeassociation.org/wiki/OAuth-documentation-notes) for authentication?


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jun 6, 2018)

jfly said:


> Nice! I'm excited to see a timer using TNoodle =) Did you consider using WCA OAuth (https://github.com/thewca/worldcubeassociation.org/wiki/OAuth-documentation-notes) for authentication?


Ooh, I never knew WCA OAuth was there... now that I know of it, I think it would really be an awesome idea to include it. I also thank you again for helping me integrate TNoodle JS in my site!


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jun 17, 2018)

Update: Version 1.3.0
New feature!
You can now view graphs to analyze your solves:




You can also see your average of 5, 12, 50, 100, 120, 150, 220, any number in the updated stats box, and also see your best and current singles & averages!

Cubetastic is Open Souce, and you can view its source code on GitHub, or on GitLab.

Any suggestions or feedback is welcome.


----------



## mikavo (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey, I just started using your timer, and i do really like it, but I have some improvement points here:
1. Option to disable holding the bar before starting.
2. Uploading a picture instead of uning a url
3. penalty's and deleting solves.
4. some more settings, for me it's fine now, but more customization is always great 
5. a voice for inspection

Also, if you hold the space bar when in inspection, the timer freezes.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## TheVideoGamer (Jun 19, 2018)

This is great! It's far better than most timers out there, good job!

What programming languages did you use to create this?

Could a line of best fit be created for the graphs?


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jun 20, 2018)

mikavo said:


> Hey, I just started using your timer, and i do really like it, but I have some improvement points here:
> 1. Option to disable holding the bar before starting.
> 2. Uploading a picture instead of uning a url
> 3. penalty's and deleting solves.
> ...


Ok, sure! And in case you didn't know, you already have penalties and can delete solves, and even sessions - simply right click a solve, and you'll get a menu:

You also have keyboard shortcuts - shift + del will delete the latest solve, shift + 2 will toggle plus two for the latest solve, and shift + d will set the last solve as DNF. I'll work on your requests, hopefully they'll be ready real soon.


TheVideoGamer said:


> This is great! It's far better than most timers out there, good job!
> 
> What programming languages did you use to create this?
> 
> Could a line of best fit be created for the graphs?


Thank you! The source code is available here: https://github.com/cubetastic33/cubetastic, so you can go there if you want to see to the actual code.
I used python for the backend, and HTML, CSS, and JS for the frontend.
I guess a line like that could be drawn, but would it be necessary? I think all I would need to do is calculate the points for the line.


----------



## CeBeMind (Jun 21, 2018)

Ohhh nice. I'll use it


----------



## ZaTank (Jun 22, 2018)

This timer looks great. I will switch if you can add stackmat 
support.


----------



## MindBlowers (Jun 23, 2018)

This looks really cool, I'm going to try this out, and if I like it, this might become my goto timer.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jul 12, 2018)

Update: Version 1.3.6
Important update: Inspection is now stable! It's not Beta anymore, and there shouldn't be many bugs with it.


mikavo said:


> Hey, I just started using your timer, and i do really like it, but I have some improvement points here:
> 1. Option to disable holding the bar before starting.
> 2. Uploading a picture instead of uning a url
> 3. penalty's and deleting solves.
> ...


You can choose to disable long pressing the spacebar to start the timer.
Now, there are a couple of images that work offline that you can choose from.
You can toggle +2, set solves as DNF and delete solves
The timer won't freeze when you press the spacebar during inspection now.
If you find any more bugs/feedback, please tell me! And I'll see about an audio/visual cue for inspection.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 5, 2018)

New Update, with a much requested new feature - _you can now import solves_ from other timers! Currently, only csTimer and TNoodleTimer are supported. I'm working on another one - if anybody feels I should include another timer, _please_ inform me - I'll try to add that as well. If you want to know how to import solves, then click the help icon in the import dialogue.

If you have feedback or a feature request, then feel free to inform me!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey @Cubetastic5,

I have a quick question which is: If I were to sign up on the cubetastic website would all my times be saved? In other words, If I signed/logged in, and then logged out would my times still be there when I log back in? Additionally, If I were to log out and my PC has all of it history erased, would my times still be there when I log back into cubetastic?

I hope that this makes sense, but please let me know if it does not. Thank you very much in advance for your help.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey @Cubetastic5,
> 
> I have a quick question which is: If I were to sign up on the cubetastic website would all my times be saved? In other words, If I signed/logged in, and then logged out would my times still be there when I log back in? Additionally, If I were to log out and my PC has all of it history erased, would my times still be there when I log back into cubetastic?
> 
> I hope that this makes sense, but please let me know if it does not. Thank you very much in advance for your help.


Okay - so, if you sign in to an account, let's say with username x, any solves you do while signed in as x will get saved in the server. Now, if you sign out and sign back in as x, your solves will still be there. Even if your PC gets destroyed, your solves will still be there if you sign in as x. In fact, if you sign in to 2 devices at the same time, as soon as you finish a solve on one device, it will show on the other device in _realtime_.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 6, 2018)

Cubetastic5 said:


> Okay - so, if you sign in to an account, let's say with username x, any solves you do while signed in as x will get saved in the server. Now, if you sign out and sign back in as x, your solves will still be there. Even if your PC gets destroyed, your solves will still be there if you sign in as x. In fact, if you sign in to 2 devices at the same time, as soon as you finish a solve on one device, it will show on the other device in _realtime_.


Cool! Thank you so much for answering the questions. Much appreciated, and I will be signing up shortly Thanks again.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey @Cubetastic5 ,

So after using Cubetastic for a few days now I am really liking it as a whole, but there are a few things that I wish you had/could add (that is providing that I am not missing it on the website) but the things are, 
(1) I really would like the ability to type times in like you can do on CSTimer, because I like to use a stackmat timer over my spacebar on my PC, but with cubetastic I do not see that option. 
(2) During the inspection is there any way that a sound or voice can say "8 seconds" etc? I say that because I have gotten either really close/gotten +2's due to not realizing the how much inspection time I have already used and therefore going over.
(3) This is a more minor thought, but when you change sessions is there anyway that the scrambles can switch to the appropriate session? Like on CSTimer, when you switch sessions the scramble will change as well to what you already had in a certian session.

I hope that this all makes sense, and if nothing were to change that is just fine and I do not mind, but they are only thoughts/suggestions that I thought I would mention and see if anyone else agrees.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 11, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey @Cubetastic5 ,
> 
> So after using Cubetastic for a few days now I am really liking it as a whole, but there are a few things that I wish you had/could add (that is providing that I am not missing it on the website) but the things are,
> (1) I really would like the ability to type times in like you can do on CSTimer, because I like to use a stackmat timer over my spacebar on my PC, but with cubetastic I do not see that option.
> ...


Okay - now, there is an option to manually add times. Right click on a solve, and then click "Add Solves". This should open up a dialog where you can enter new times manually. If you notice any error in this, please notify me!
I also added an Audio Cues option in the timer settings. If inspection and this option are enabled, then you should get audio cues when you have 8 or 12 seconds left, just like at a comp.

And then, unrelated to cubeshepherd's reply, I also added an import from twisty timer option.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 12, 2018)

Cubetastic5 said:


> I also added an Audio Cues option in the timer settings. If inspection and this option are enabled, then you should get audio cues when you have 8 or 12 seconds left, just like at a comp


First off, Thank you very much for getting back to me and responding to the questions. For both of the things that you mentioned, I for some reason did not have the ability to see the options, so what I did was log out and then log back in and after I did that the options appeared and I was able to click on them. Not sure why that was the case but now they are working so thanks for letting me know about them.



Cubetastic5 said:


> , there is an option to manually add times. Right click on a solve, and then click "Add Solves". This should open up a dialog where you can enter new times manually. If you notice any error in this, please notify me!


So now that I have can enter the times in manually, I can type the time(s) in, but once I press the "Add" button, it just sits on the same loading page saying "Add solves" with the blue loading bar streaming past, but nothing happens after that. Also, if I click on the main screen to use the timer, the loading page goes away, but if I press the "Add solves" button again, the same page appears, with it still showing the loading bar. If that makes any sense.
Hopefully this screenshot shows what I mean:


Spoiler



blob:moz-extension://46a2235d-e968-44ed-8591-4d2abbdfd833/1268bd48-fe06-49ed-abb6-180b409e0257




Thanks again for your help, and please let me know if you need any clarification with anything that I said.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 12, 2018)

This is what i was trying to show you @Cubetastic5, for some reason I can not get the link to work, so here this is instead, sorry for the hassle.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 12, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> This is what i was trying to show you @Cubetastic5, for some reason I can not get the link to work, so here this is instead, sorry for the hassle. View attachment 9371


I fixed it! Thanks a lot for telling me. It happened because of a small issue in the server file. I tested it again now, and it's working fine. Also note that after you click "Add" and the progress bar comes, the request has been sent to the server, and it will continue adding the solves even if you close the window, or even if you shutdown your PC.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 12, 2018)

Cubetastic5 said:


> I fixed it! Thanks a lot for telling me. It happened because of a small issue in the server file. I tested it again now, and it's working fine. Also note that after you click "Add" and the progress bar comes, the request has been sent to the server, and it will continue adding the solves even if you close the window, or even if you shutdown your PC.


Cool and again, thank you very much for your help. Much appreciated


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 15, 2018)

New Update!
You can now sync settings as well through an account - earlier it used to be just solves.


Spoiler: sync settings






Also, I saw @Keroma12 and @AvGalen's posts in the csTimer thread, and decided to implement it. It was a nice idea which I hadn't even thought of! So you can now set reminders that will alert you during the solve.


Spoiler: Reminders






The list of solves when you sign in now becomes an infinite scroll, so that speed is not compromised.
As always, any suggestions or feedback is appreciated.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 16, 2018)

I searched for cubetastic in the Google Play Store and found an app that requires "permission to everything". I don't know if it is related to your web-timer, but I immediately stopped installing that app! I will give the web-timer a go though


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 16, 2018)

AvGalen said:


> I searched for cubetastic in the Google Play Store and found an app that requires "permission to everything". I don't know if it is related to your web-timer, but I immediately stopped installing that app! I will give the web-timer a go though


No - I just checked, that app has _nothing at all_ to do with my timer. Cubetastic Timer is not available on the Play Store as of now - you can, however, use it as a PWA that behaves just like an app (with a few differences and advantages).


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 18, 2018)

The time doesn't show up on the session when it's offline. Do you know how to fix this?


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 18, 2018)

@FailCuber The reason for that is because all your times are stored in the cloud - that is why you can access them from any device. For your device to access the cloud, you need an internet connection. I _can_ "fix" this by storing a cached version of your solves that would work offline (because it's now stored on your device, like the actual webpage is) but you would still not be able to upload new solves while offline, and of course real-time updates won't happen when you're offline. If really want this behaviour, tell me and I'll try to add it. However, note that you can already get a similar behaviour if you just get a temporary internet connection long enough to get your solves. Also, this temporary internet connection sometimes is capable of uploading solves you had done while offline. This "temporary internet connection" can be as short as 10 seconds - but, if you want a completely offline version that does everything normally, then you can just sign out of your account and do all the solves - the only problem will be that you can't access these offline solves from other devices.


----------



## Adam Smith (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice, keep up the good work


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 28, 2018)

I am not 100% positive if this is site wide or just on my PC, but there seems to be a issue with logging in to the website. I can type my username and password in, but I can not log in, but rather the page just stays the same on the log in section. If you (@Cubetastic5) would not mind checking on that, (if it is website related) then that would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 29, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> I am not 100% positive if this is site wide or just on my PC, but there seems to be a issue with logging in to the website. I can type my username and password in, but I can not log in, but rather the page just stays the same on the log in section. If you (@Cubetastic5) would not mind checking on that, (if it is website related) then that would be much appreciated. Thank you in advance for your help.


At what time did this happen? And what device and browser did you use? After clicking sign in, did the page refresh? Also - if you go back to the username text field after clicking sign in and press Ctrl, and then press sign in again, does it work? For me, it seems to be working normally atm - but it might be a browser-specific issue.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 29, 2018)

Cubetastic5 said:


> At what time did this happen? And what device and browser did you use? After clicking sign in, did the page refresh? Also - if you go back to the username text field after clicking sign in and press Ctrl, and then press sign in again, does it work? For me, it seems to be working normally atm - but it might be a browser-specific issue.


Thank you very much for the response. 
1. I am not positive when this would have started since I had the page open for a few day leading up to today, and so when I tried to log in today I noticed the issue.
2. I have tried 4 different browsers namely (FireFox, Epic Privacy, Chrome, and Explorer) all to which give the same result.
3. So here is a slightly more detailed summery of what is going on; When I click on the "username" to enter the name, I can click on it, but as I start to enter the name, the "username" words stay on the screen and do not go away (in other words I can not see if I am entering the info correctly, although I know that I am because I cut and paste it, just can not see it), and so after entering the info (O' the same thing applies for the password section as well), so after entering the info I click on the "sign in" button, but nothing happens and the screen stay the same without refreshing or anything akin, as it used to do.
4. I tried to do the 'ctrl" option that you mentioned, but to no avail.

If it is working for you then it is most likely my PC that is causing the trouble, so for know unless you notices anything on your end, I will wait and see if it works again soon.

Thank you again for taking the time to help.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Aug 29, 2018)

@cubeshepherd thanks a lot for the detailed explanation - you said the "username" text isn't changing. That is not supposed to happen. After looking into some stuff, I realised one of the apis the site depends on has changed, and that's why you had these issues. Thanks a lot for informing me, btw. I've now fixed the issue - go to the site, do ctrl + shift + r (on most popular browsers), and try to open the menu. If it looks like this:


Spoiler






then you're good to go, and you should be able to sign in. However, if it does not look like that, try refreshing the page, and follow your browser's instructions for hard refresh. In any case, it _should_ update after a lot of regular refreshes.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Aug 29, 2018)

Cubetastic5 said:


> @cubeshepherd thanks a lot for the detailed explanation - you said the "username" text isn't changing. That is not supposed to happen. After looking into some stuff, I realised one of the apis the site depends on has changed, and that's why you had these issues. Thanks a lot for informing me, btw. I've now fixed the issue - go to the site, do ctrl + shift + r (on most popular browsers), and try to open the menu. If it looks like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Thank you very much much @Cubetastic5 for the help. Everything is now working great, and as it has in the past, so again thank you for fixing the minor issue and for you help. 

-Tristan


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Sep 23, 2018)

I've rolled out a few more updates, with some changes to the UI, and some important bug fixes. There was a bug regarding the displayed records when you're signed in, it has now been fixed )


----------



## hdertgaming (Jan 14, 2019)

I seem to be on the updated version as detailed by the picture in your spoiler and I am
getting the same problem as cubeshepherd where the text in the username field in the
login page is hidden by the placeholder. I am also having a problem where after typing in all
of my details to signup for an account pressing the signup button seemingly does nothing
after looking in the developers console I saw this error/warning message


Spoiler







Thanks

-Justin


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 14, 2019)

@hdertgaming, I too noticed this issue, but this is certainly a very recent issue, and was not there 2 weeks ago. Just as a conformation, is this how the menu looks like for you? The one in that spoiler is outdated.


Spoiler






I'm working on this, and I'll try to fix it as soon as I can. I'll notify here once it's fixed.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 15, 2019)

@hdertgaming the issue is now fixed!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 15, 2019)

any chance of having custom scramblers like LL, Lse and so on?

btw, the app is beautiful


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 15, 2019)

@Filipe Teixeira Right now it uses only TNoodle for scrambles, that's why it has only the official puzzles. If you would like, I could add custom scramblers as well. You can find all the categories supported by TNoodleJS here.


----------



## hdertgaming (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks for the help I can confirm that the signup process works now

Edit:
After accepting the confirmation email and entering my username and password clicking on the login button does nothing after looking in the developers console I saw this error after everytime I clicked on the signin button


Spoiler







Thanks
-Justin


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 16, 2019)

@hdertgaming that certainly means that you're on an older version - though this particular patch doesn't show on the version number. Just clear this website's cache (no need to bother any other site's cache), and it should work. As you're using a chromium based browser, clearing the cache should be as easy as going to "Application" and then "Clear Storage", and then clicking "Clear site data".


Spoiler






Make sure you've unchecked "Local and session storage" and "IndexedDB".


----------



## hdertgaming (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks for the help it has seemed to update as I can now login.
After looking at my profile page I tried editing my bio. After clicking on it, it didn't work. I clicked on a few other things and got this error


Spoiler






I also decided to change my profile picture. I changed it to a non-square aspect ratio image and it squeezed the image into a square shape.
Although with a bit of cropping to a square aspect ratio on the users part this can be avoided, but it takes more time.
I also managed to make my profile picture a text file.


Spoiler






Right-clicking the picture than selecting the "open image in new tab" option will open this file in your default browser 

Edit:

Also found this after failing my first saved solve and marking it as dnf


Spoiler







Edit-2:
I also found this error


Spoiler






 and this might be relevant


Spoiler






 I'm pretty sure time number 10 is supposed to be 2:12.51 more materials


Spoiler






 Note: it only seems to happen when using an account it appears that there's a long delay before the time appears each time this happens

Edit-3:
When clicking on an element (like the refresh button for the scrambles) the focus stays on that element so that when you press the space bar it toggles that element (Eg. refreshing the scramble) instead of starting the timer. A workaround is just to click on the root window, the same applies to the settings button.

Edit-4:

Check Edit-2 for more materials

Edit-5:

Can you add a transparency slider to the colour selection menu

Thanks again, -Justin


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 18, 2019)

hdertgaming said:


> Thanks for the help it has seemed to update as I can now login.
> After looking at my profile page I tried editing my bio. After clicking on it, it didn't work. I clicked on a few other things and got this error
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for reporting all these errors. The profile picture bug is interesting, I hadn't tried it before! I was able to set an HTML file as my profile picture, and opening the "image" in a new tab showed the document! I'm working on these issues, and I will notify you once they're fixed.


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 19, 2019)

@hdertgaming I think all the issues you mentioned about the profile page are fixed now. It doesn't let you choose just any file anymore from the UI.

I don't understand your Edit-4, and regarding Edit-5, it's an HTML input field with`type="color"`, so it lets the browser take care of the color picker and stuff. Some browsers don't even show a color picker! There is, however, a workaround to this. As the colors are stored as hex values, you can try specifying the alpha channel value like this for example: #75757588, where "88" is the value of the alpha channel. If the color picker doesn't let you do this, open the developer console and execute this:

```
let x = localStorage.getItem('settings').split('|');x[10]="#75757588";localStorage.setItem('settings', x);
```
 and replace `#75757588` with whatever bg color you want.

Regarding Edit-3, the timer used to start even when the focus was on an input, but I disabled this because the timer was also starting when people hit the spacebar in the input box to rename a session. I know how this can be fixed, and I'll try to fix it as soon as I can. I just want to say that this isn't a bug, but more of a side-effect. I'll also work on the issues you've mentioned regarding the times.


----------



## hdertgaming (Jan 20, 2019)

Regarding edit four I added more materials to edit two, specifically I added another picture and a note

Edit: When changing my profile picture it prompts me to change it. Only the second prompt changes the profile picture, it also succeeds if you cancel the first prompt and accept the second one.

Thanks -Justin


----------



## Cubetastic5 (Jan 21, 2019)

hdertgaming said:


> Regarding edit four I added more materials to edit two, specifically I added another picture and a note
> 
> Edit: When changing my profile picture it prompts me to change it. Only the second prompt changes the profile picture, it also succeeds if you cancel the first prompt and accept the second one.
> 
> Thanks -Justin


 This does not happen to me. Note that after selecting a profile picture, it takes a few seconds (around 3-10) for it to update. If you still can't get it to work in the first try, then please reply with the browser name and version.


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 21, 2019)

cool!!


----------



## hdertgaming (Jan 21, 2019)

The duplicate profile picture prompt is not happening anymore. Could you try adding a keyboard shortcut for refreshing the scramble?

Thanks -Justin


----------

